# Taylormade M1 - WOW



## MendieGK (Nov 5, 2015)

I've always been a TM sceptic, I hated the SLDR (everyone knows LOFT UP was a cop out) and i dislike that they release so many new clubs.

However, I'd heard on good authority through people in the industry (other TM sceptics) that the M1 was the real deal if fitted properly. So i decided to give it a go.

Having been fitted with an 8.5 with the Speeder 757 X Flex, i found my total distance in comparison to my existing driver (which is well fitted to me) increase by in excess of 10yards. It flew off the face.

Â£369 later and my driver is on order, I cant wait.


----------



## ibsmith04 (Nov 5, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I've always been a TM sceptic, I hated the SLDR (everyone knows LOFT UP was a cop out) and i dislike that they release so many new clubs.

However, I'd heard on good authority through people in the industry (other TM sceptics) that the M1 was the real deal if fitted properly. So i decided to give it a go.

Having been fitted with an 8.5 with the Speeder 757 X Flex, i found my total distance in comparison to my existing driver (which is well fitted to me) increase by in excess of 10yards. It flew off the face.

Â£369 later and my driver is on order, I cant wait.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going for an M1 driver fitting tommorow with AG. Can't wait. But where have you managed to find it for Â£369 ?
The cheapest I have seen is Â£399.

cheers
Ian


----------



## dufferman (Nov 5, 2015)

So LOFT UP is dead? Did it die with the M1 or previous TM drivers?


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 5, 2015)

ibsmith04 said:



			I'm going for an M1 driver fitting tommorow with AG. Can't wait. But where have you managed to find it for Â£369 ?
The cheapest I have seen is Â£399.

cheers
Ian
		
Click to expand...

My local shop sells them @ Â£369 but isn't allowed to advertise it. apparently it annoys AG and like. 

Tony Valentine (swindon) is the company, you could always order through them (or give them a call), most of the drivers are on order anyway due to the shaft options so they'd order it in....


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 5, 2015)

dufferman said:



			So LOFT UP is dead? Did it die with the M1 or previous TM drivers?
		
Click to expand...

They certainly aren't promoting it anymore. You still have the option to move the weight backwards and forwards, but the SLDR was a bad driver the compensated for by making people add more loft. 

The options i am aware of for the M1 are 8.5 up to 12. Given that the SLDR went up to 14, seems like there has been a change


----------



## DRW (Nov 5, 2015)

Drools............, would love a new driver.

Let us know how it goes on the course, hope it goes well for you


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 5, 2015)

I need to stop reading threads like this.

Could be an expensive winter :rofl:


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 5, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Having been fitted with an 8.5 with the Speeder 757 X Flex,
		
Click to expand...

Is this not a 47 inch shaft?!


----------



## StevieT (Nov 5, 2015)

I daren't try it. Length off the tee is probably the weakest part of my game so am looking to invest in a decent driver. Can't afford it at the moment though!


----------



## ibsmith04 (Nov 5, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			My local shop sells them @ Â£369 but isn't allowed to advertise it. apparently it annoys AG and like. 

Tony Valentine (swindon) is the company, you could always order through them (or give them a call), most of the drivers are on order anyway due to the shaft options so they'd order it in....
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info  Hopefully I can use it with our pros to get the price down, as they do advertise price match. Assuming I get on with it.

cheers
Ian


----------



## One Planer (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm in the market for a driver.  I flat out refuse to even try the M1.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 5, 2015)

One Planer said:



			I'm in the market for a driver.  I flat out refuse to even try the M1.
		
Click to expand...

Why ?


----------



## Fish (Nov 5, 2015)

With regards to your total dislike towards the SLDR, was that based on one being fitted specially for you or was it you just trying a stock one or owning one?


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why ?
		
Click to expand...

Ye why?


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 5, 2015)

Got one as well! I have sold a few things and had a few quid in the account and it was burning a hole !!!! I got it from our pro. I had a hit with the kuro kage shaft and the heavier adilla rogue and the adilla felt much better. Tighter dispersion and a few extra yards. Not massively longer than my g30, but a lot tighter. I had the weight forward and the slider weight centred.


----------



## the_coach (Nov 5, 2015)

'loft up' was, & still is only relevant to the location of the cg placement in a driver's head


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 5, 2015)

Karl102 said:



			Got one as well! I have sold a few things and had a few quid in the account and it was burning a hole !!!! I got it from our pro. I had a hit with the kuro kage shaft and the heavier adilla rogue and the adilla felt much better. Tighter dispersion and a few extra yards. Not massively longer than my g30, but a lot tighter. I had the weight forward and the slider weight centred.
		
Click to expand...


Ha ha ha, I never doubted it Karl!! :rofl:


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 5, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Ha ha ha, I never doubted it Karl!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I am terrible, but not in the same league as our kid


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 5, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Is this not a 47 inch shaft?!
		
Click to expand...

Nope, I've ordered mine an inch shorter than standard.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 5, 2015)

Fish said:



			With regards to your total dislike towards the SLDR, was that based on one being fitted specially for you or was it you just trying a stock one or owning one?
		
Click to expand...

A number of things. It's the fact that the loft up thing covered up for a poor club mainly. 

If loft up was what we had to do, why has it disappeared after one club? Absolute marketing ploy


----------



## One Planer (Nov 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why ?
		
Click to expand...

Several reasons Phil. 

1st- Looks.

The crown rooks rank IMHO. Never been a fan of white headed metal woods and the composite crown just looks wrong. 

2nd - Price.

Â£400 is just to much cash. 

3rd - Taylormades Product rotation. 

No doubt the M2 will be out in a couple of weeks and be marketed as longer,  faster,  greater etc.

Those are my main points,  but I've also had build quality issues in the past with TM woods,  specifically the 09 Tour Burner and R9 drivers. 

The only 2 drivers that are properly blowing my frock up at the minute are the 915 D2 and the Cobra Fly-Z+. Hit both in the last few days and was suitably wowed by them both.


----------



## BTatHome (Nov 5, 2015)

I guess you've overlooked Cobra's product rotation this time then


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 5, 2015)

One Planer said:



			Several reasons Phil. 

1st- Looks.

The crown rooks rank IMHO. Never been a fan of white headed metal woods and the composite crown just looks wrong. 

2nd - Price.

Â£400 is just to much cash. 

3rd - Taylormades Product rotation. 

No doubt the M2 will be out in a couple of weeks and be marketed as longer,  faster,  greater etc.

Those are my main points,  but I've also had build quality issues in the past with TM woods,  specifically the 09 Tour Burner and R9 drivers. 

The only 2 drivers that are properly blowing my frock up at the minute are the 915 D2 and the Cobra Fly-Z+. Hit both in the last few days and was suitably wowed by them both.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't the Cobra get replaced on a yearly cycle ? 

So the M1 could be the greatest driver you have ever hit but you dismiss hit before ever trying ?


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Doesn't the Cobra get replaced on a yearly cycle ? 

So the M1 could be the greatest driver you have ever hit but you dismiss hit before ever trying ?
		
Click to expand...

I really like how the club looks, but I definitely did not go to the fitting with the intention of buying.

 It was more that I very rare (due to needing X flex +) that I get to try a club with the right shaft for me without having to pay for the privilege. So when TM fitter was in town I had to jump. 

The club wowed me more than I could imagine.


----------



## Fish (Nov 5, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			A number of things. It's the fact that the loft up thing covered up for a poor club mainly. 

If loft up was what we had to do, why has it disappeared after one club? Absolute marketing ploy
		
Click to expand...

So you've not owned an SLDR or had one fitted for you yet it's a poor club? Hmm, I get that people don't get on with some clubs, but your dislike seemed to come across more as personal experience, which it seems now isn't the case! 

As you can guess, I love my SLDR, I was fitted by the top guys at TM for it, I don't find it unforgiving as some report, and as a high handicapper that speaks volumes for it imo.


----------



## One Planer (Nov 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Doesn't the Cobra get replaced on a yearly cycle ? 

So the M1 could be the greatest driver you have ever hit but you dismiss hit before ever trying ?
		
Click to expand...

How can it be the greatest driver I ever hit when every time I address the ball I feel like I'm going to puke on my shoes from the look of it?

We are a single income household (My income). For me to spend Â£400 on a driver would be,  at best, idiotic and selfish. Golf is a passion for sure but I'd rather not spend that kind of cash. 

You're probably right about the Cobra replacement cycle, but having said that,  the unit price isn't too the same level as the M1, where the Cobra can be had for getting on for half the price of the M1 if you shop about.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 5, 2015)

Have a feeling if it wasn't TM then you would at least try it - even if you wouldn't looking to buy it. Hence the "refuse" to even try it - no mention of buying just trying it which costs nothing


----------



## One Planer (Nov 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have a feeling if it wasn't TM then you would at least try it - even if you wouldn't looking to buy it. Hence the "refuse" to even try it - no mention of buying just trying it which costs nothing
		
Click to expand...

Not at all Phil.

Regardless of brand I do not like the look at address. It was the same with the R11S  and Ping G30 with its turbuthingies on the crown. 

When I look down on a club, I want to feel confident,  not naucious.

It's my choice not to try it,  for the reasons I outline above. You're welcome to your opinion on my reasons for sure,  but I'll stick by my reasoning. 

Back to the OP, I'm glad you like the performance of the club and managed to get a shaft you feel confident with.  I hope it goes well for you :thup:


----------



## hovis (Nov 5, 2015)

I've played about 10 rounds with my m1 now and i can honestly say it's not giving me anything my sldr didn't in terms of performance.   It does feel nicer but thats about it.

The m1 is a great driver.  But tm really cant improve that much on an already great driver that the sldr was/is


----------



## Imurg (Nov 5, 2015)

One Planer said:



			Several reasons Phil. 

1st- Looks.

The crown rooks rank IMHO. Never been a fan of white headed metal woods and the composite crown just looks wrong. 

2nd - Price.

Â£400 is just to much cash. 
.
		
Click to expand...

Just about sums it up for me as well.
Saw one in the "flesh" last week and I honestly don't care how good or bad it is - its just plain ugly! And that's a good enough reason for me to be out.


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 5, 2015)

Saw a lad getting fitted for one at the range today, he'd tried all different settings and shafts by the look of it but it didn't get near his own Callaway as i could see his trackman figures. Ive never tried one personally ,like the look of them but I'm happy with my 12 degree SLDR with a white head and Matrix Rul shaft ( Gold looking colour).


----------



## Tiger man (Nov 5, 2015)

I think it looks great but it is obviously a marmite club and 10 yards is a great improvement best of luck on the course.
i tried one and liked it but was not as long as my Bio cell plus which for me has been a game changer. I loved my 910 and thought I would never change but the Cobra has put me in places on the course I could only dream of getting to before.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 5, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			A number of things. It's the fact that the loft up thing covered up for a poor club mainly. 

If loft up was what we had to do, why has it disappeared after one club? Absolute marketing ploy
		
Click to expand...

Yup and that's how I felt after owning my SLDR. In fact I would go so for as to say it is the driver equivalent of the VW Diesel engine. It just did not do what it said on the tin ( for me).

got the G30 now and it is fantastic ( for me) I know some don't like its sound off the face. But I would not be bothered if it sang "country rd take me home", as long as it keeps going down the middle. Something I could not get the SLDR to do.

What I cannot get my head around is the SLDR has one weight in front. next model has two weights in front. M1 has one weight in front and one going from front to back. How long before M2 has two weights in front and one up and down. Then M 3 has two weights in front and two weights goin up and down.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 5, 2015)

The thing I like about it over the sldr is that the face is shallower.

Looking down on the M1.... It's a pig, no getting away from it. My last few drivers have been beautiful classic Titleist and I was particular about looks.

When you are all done looking at the back of it and the ball rips off down the line, the looks are suddenly very secondary. I love mine.


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 5, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			The thing I like about it over the sldr is that the face is shallower.

Looking down on the M1.... It's a pig, no getting away from it. My last few drivers have been beautiful classic Titleist and I was particular about looks.

When you are all done looking at the back of it and the ball rips off down the line, the looks are suddenly very secondary. I love mine.
		
Click to expand...

And that is the main thing , as long as it keeps finding fairways and long who cares what it  looks like, have you had it out much since you got it ?


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 5, 2015)

Fish said:



			So you've not owned an SLDR or had one fitted for you yet it's a poor club? Hmm, I get that people don't get on with some clubs, but your dislike seemed to come across more as personal experience, which it seems now isn't the case! 

As you can guess, I love my SLDR, I was fitted by the top guys at TM for it, I don't find it unforgiving as some report, and as a high handicapper that speaks volumes for it imo.
		
Click to expand...

It took Justin Rose a number of months to move into the club, he hated it to start with. 

As I said, the club itself was not well made, they counteracted that by getting people to 'loft up'. That's all I was saying.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 5, 2015)

stevek1969 said:



			And that is the main thing , as long as it keeps finding fairways and long who cares what it  looks like, have you had it out much since you got it ?
		
Click to expand...

Not enough! Booking a week off to play some golf shortly though.


----------



## Skypilot (Nov 6, 2015)

I thought I read somewhere that TM were looking to bring out an all black head version for those that didn't like the black/white head.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 6, 2015)

Skypilot said:



			I thought I read somewhere that TM were looking to bring out an all black head version for those that didn't like the black/white head.
		
Click to expand...


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Rooter (Nov 6, 2015)

You've added 10 yards to your drives Sam?? Wow, you might be close to forum average now!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2015)

Another who has found the TM range disappointing and not really found any I thought could replace the Ping. However there does seem to be some genuinely positive feedback from club golfers for this incarnation and I'm curious. As the weather is crap this weekend and the inclination to play waning I might wander along and give it a go. Seems a bit funny how "loft up" has died a very quiet death


----------



## BrizoH71 (Nov 6, 2015)

Very happy with my Aeroburner... don't see the need for me to even look in the direction of another driver right now.


----------



## Junior (Nov 6, 2015)

Karl102 said:



			I am terrible, but not in the same league as our kid 

Click to expand...

Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha.....dont drag me into this to justify it to yourself.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 6, 2015)

I think the loft up thing was a case of the fact that TM were working on a very low spin model with the SLDR and they found without additional loft that the ball would ball out of the sky. The additional loft and low spin was very successful. I think with R15 and now M1 they have a head that launches a little better so the low spin model works a little better without having to loft up.

If you took a SLDR and got it fitted to the 1700 rpm and 17* launch is would work very very well for you so its not like it does not work, its just the model has been refined a little. <- Not fact, just my impression of the lauch/spin model. I think its very hard to get 1700 rpm...


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 6, 2015)

SLDR was that poor pretty much every company set to work on a low forward cog low spinning driver.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 6, 2015)

I hit the SLDR it was ok. I just picked up an R15 and really like it. I can make it more stable than the sldr with the weights positioned. If the M1 is a step up again it must be top notch.

I'm a TM convert but I'm very much last years model


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 6, 2015)

therod said:



			I hit the SLDR it was ok. I just picked up an R15 and really like it. I can make it more stable than the sldr with the weights positioned. If the M1 is a step up again it must be top notch.

I'm a TM convert but I'm very much last years model 

Click to expand...

Its the same again but more stable again. Also you can put the weight way back, move the CG and make it more stable again. Not really needed though IMO.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 6, 2015)

Karl102 said:



			I am terrible, but not in the same league as our kid 

Click to expand...

You're right Karl. I'd say Andy is mid table Championship and you're a league above in a Champions league spot.


----------



## User 105 (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm tempted but trying really hard to resist. I looked at one in AG last week and do like the look of it. But was I was strong and walked away.

I don't mind TM stuff, I had a Burner and an R9 in the past as was really happy with both of those. I tried the R15 and SLDR but they didn't get close to the G30 Tour numbers, so I've been using that for the past year and pretty happy with it. So don't want to mess around.

I just have a habit of hitting a new driver really well during the fitting then it turns to pants when I get it on the course. My original Burner and my current G30 have been the exceptions.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 6, 2015)

Am I the only one thinking "WOW - another 10 yards for Â£395" is really a bit "meh"? 

I really want to buy the Callaway XR driver, every time I take it out for a try it blitzes drives, but recently I've been hitting my Ping G15 just as well. Maybe a couple of yard difference between the two in favor of the XR on best vs best, but since my drives can go anything between 200 and 300 yards depending on how well I hit, flowing wind, colour of my shoes etc. If you're going from Â£190 to 200 yards, then it may be an advantage, but if your going from 260 to 270, then it really isn't all that, at least I don't think so. An extra 10 yards doesn't really help me justify the Â£200 spend for the XR, let alone a Â£395 M1. If I go ahead and buy it, it will be because I want it. 

Having said that, if it does what you want then all's good for you.


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 6, 2015)

need_my_wedge said:



			Am I the only one thinking "WOW - another 10 yards for Â£395" is really a bit "meh"? 

I really want to buy the Callaway XR driver, every time I take it out for a try it blitzes drives, but recently I've been hitting my Ping G15 just as well. Maybe a couple of yard difference between the two in favor of the XR on best vs best, but since my drives can go anything between 200 and 300 yards depending on how well I hit, flowing wind, colour of my shoes etc. If you're going from Â£190 to 200 yards, then it may be an advantage, but if your going from 260 to 270, then it really isn't all that, at least I don't think so. An extra 10 yards doesn't really help me justify the Â£200 spend for the XR, let alone a Â£395 M1. If I go ahead and buy it, it will be because I want it. 

Having said that, if it does what you want then all's good for you.
		
Click to expand...

Snaiton Golf are selling the XR for Â£179 now


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 6, 2015)

Karl102 said:



			Got one as well! I have sold a few things and had a few quid in the account and it was burning a hole !!!! I got it from our pro. I had a hit with the kuro kage shaft and the heavier adilla rogue and the adilla felt much better. Tighter dispersion and a few extra yards. Not massively longer than my g30, but a lot tighter. I had the weight forward and the slider weight centred.
		
Click to expand...



Does this mean you'll be buying loud check trousers and moving don south now Karl?


----------



## 3565 (Nov 6, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Yup and that's how I felt after owning my SLDR. In fact I would go so for as to say it is the driver equivalent of the VW Diesel engine. It just did not do what it said on the tin ( for me).

got the G30 now and it is fantastic ( for me) I know some don't like its sound off the face. But I would not be bothered if it sang "country rd take me home", as long as it keeps going down the middle. Something I could not get the SLDR to do.
*
What I cannot get my head around is the SLDR has one weight in front. next model has two weights in front. M1 has one weight in front and one going from front to back. How long before M2 has two weights in front and one up and down. Then M 3 has two weights in front and two weights goin up and down.*

Click to expand...

*
*
The future (6 months away) TM M8 will have 8 movable weights on the sole and will look like them slide puzzles you used to get to make up a picture... You will get a gazillion number of set ups...... :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 6, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			SLDR was that poor pretty much every company set to work on a low forward cog low spinning driver.
		
Click to expand...

Best driver I've had for donkey's years. Great FIR, and average yardage for me. But if I'm having a bad day, there's not much forgiveness in it.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 6, 2015)

I am not sure if this is fact but I believe I have read or herd this is the last TM driver for a year.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 6, 2015)

need_my_wedge said:



			Am I the only one thinking "WOW - another 10 yards for Â£395" is really a bit "meh"? 

I really want to buy the Callaway XR driver, every time I take it out for a try it blitzes drives, but recently I've been hitting my Ping G15 just as well. Maybe a couple of yard difference between the two in favor of the XR on best vs best, but since my drives can go anything between 200 and 300 yards depending on how well I hit, flowing wind, colour of my shoes etc. If you're going from Â£190 to 200 yards, then it may be an advantage, but if your going from 260 to 270, then it really isn't all that, at least I don't think so. An extra 10 yards doesn't really help me justify the Â£200 spend for the XR, let alone a Â£395 M1. If I go ahead and buy it, it will be because I want it. 

Having said that, if it does what you want then all's good for you.
		
Click to expand...

No, you're not the only one. 10yds diff means pretty much the same iron for the second shot. If a driver doesn't improve things by at least one iron for distance with at least the same dispersion or better I wouldn't consider it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Best driver I've had for donkey's years. Great FIR, and average yardage for me. But if I'm having a bad day, there's not much forgiveness in it.
		
Click to expand...

Best driver I have had as well 

Have tried the M1 and don't get enough of improvement to justify the cost


----------



## 3565 (Nov 6, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! 

Click to expand...

That was bloody obvious knowing their track record.....


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 6, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			I am not sure if this is fact but I believe I have read or herd this is the last TM driver for a year.
		
Click to expand...

For a year, or this year? Only 2 months till next year.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 6, 2015)

3565 said:



			That was bloody obvious knowing their track record.....
		
Click to expand...

Yep, it totally was... I was not going to wait though.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 6, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			No, you're not the only one. 10yds diff means pretty much the same iron for the second shot. If a driver doesn't improve things by at least one iron for distance with at least the same dispersion or better I wouldn't consider it.
		
Click to expand...

its not just the 10yds though that sold it to me, it was the improved dispersion and better spin number. I was hitting it crazy distance too which helped sell it. 

with the same swing speed, ball speed went up from 168 to an average of 178.


----------



## ibsmith04 (Nov 6, 2015)

Quuick report on my M1 fitting this morning.

I started by hitting my own driver, and got carry between 197 and 205, with total distance around 230-240.

I hit two M1 heads, and used 2 shafts, starting with the stiff mid flight shaft and 10.5 head. This did show an improvement up to 210 carry, but the fitter wanted more. I subsequently went thro the high flight shaft and 9.5 head. My best drive was a carry of 230 running out to 270, which I would be delighted with. Average was 215 carry 250-260 total.

At the end he said that what I needed was the high launch shaft in stiff with the 10.5 head BUT he only had the regular high launch shaft. So I couldn't try the combination he was reccommending. He is going to call TM and see if they will let him have a demo shaft in stiff. If not he says I can buy it now, and if I don't like it, get my modey back.

I did like the feel of it, and it flew off the club beautifully. I even surpsied myself by liking the look of it at address.
Allin all, a bt frustrating, and I'll have to be patient for a bit longer.


----------



## 3565 (Nov 6, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Yep, it totally was... I was not going to wait though.
		
Click to expand...

Well you could always get a can of black spray paint, or you can get those heat shrink wrap coverings you can apply!!!


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 6, 2015)

3565 said:



			Well you could always get a can of black spray paint, or you can get those heat shrink wrap coverings you can apply!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sometime down the line its likely...


----------



## hovis (Nov 6, 2015)

ibsmith04 said:



			Quuick report on my M1 fitting this morning.

I started by hitting my own driver, and got carry between 197 and 205, with total distance around 230-240.

I hit two M1 heads, and used 2 shafts, starting with the stiff mid flight shaft and 10.5 head. This did show an improvement up to 210 carry, but the fitter wanted more. I subsequently went thro the high flight shaft and 9.5 head. My best drive was a carry of 230 running out to 270, which I would be delighted with. Average was 215 carry 250-260 total.

At the end he said that what I needed was the high launch shaft in stiff with the 10.5 head BUT he only had the regular high launch shaft. So I couldn't try the combination he was reccommending. He is going to call TM and see if they will let him have a demo shaft in stiff. If not he says I can buy it now, and if I don't like it, get my modey back.

I did like the feel of it, and it flew off the club beautifully. I even surpsied myself by liking the look of it at address.
Allin all, a bt frustrating, and I'll have to be patient for a bit longer.
		
Click to expand...

If he managed to give you a club that gave you 25 yards extra carry over your g30 i would say you weren't fitted for the g30 correctly.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 6, 2015)

hovis said:



			If he managed to give you a club that gave you 25 yards extra carry over your g30 i would say you weren't fitted for the g30 correctly.
		
Click to expand...


25 American Golf yards....


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 6, 2015)

What was the spin rate like.  That is quite a bit of run on those.


----------



## ibsmith04 (Nov 6, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			25 American Golf yards....
		
Click to expand...


I'll have to agree with both of you.............
not fitted properly for G30 and only 25 AG yds


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 6, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			You're right Karl. I'd say Andy is mid table Championship and you're a league above in a Champions league spot. 

Click to expand...

He's still got more clubs in his garage than I've had in a lifetime! I think his 'reserve' set is better than most people only set....

Edit** I am catching up on the driver front though


----------



## Junior (Nov 6, 2015)

Karl102 said:



			He's still got more clubs in his garage than I've had in a lifetime! I think his 'reserve' set is better than most people only set....

Edit** I am catching up on the driver front though 

Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

aye right


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 6, 2015)

ibsmith04 said:



			My best drive was a carry of 230 running out to 270, which I would be delighted with.
		
Click to expand...

So would I.  In fact, I'd be more inclined to buy a membership at a course that offers me 40 yards of roll.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 7, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			So would I.  In fact, I'd be more inclined to buy a membership at a course that offers me 40 yards of roll.
		
Click to expand...

So somewhere closer to the equator then.


----------



## Jon321 (Nov 7, 2015)

Obviously &#128521; I'll have a hit with one. But it's going to be have to be pretty special to getting anywhere close to what I'm getting from my G30. Been driving the best I ever have this year.


----------



## davidg2010uk (Nov 7, 2015)

No doubt a great driver but no point rushing out paying full price,  stay a year behind the taylormade releases and get some cracking bargains.  Surely the sldr is still worth a punt at Â£150 brand new and not all of a sudden useless.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 7, 2015)

Ok let's throw a spanner in the works.  The m1 is obviously a great driver and when hit with the robot tester is 10 yards longer..... Than what?  The sldr, the sldr s, r15......

I'll put another spin on this, a playing partner off 24 recently went through s bad patch with his r1 which was down to a growing swing fault. He hit the m1 and as luck would have it on a day where he was swinging ok.  He compared his previous Sunday r1 swing to an afternoon at the range m1 swing and shortly after was Â£380 lighter.


2 weeks on he has seen some improvements on good hits but lost balls in places he didn't know existed in on others.  Â£30 on a lesson with my pro and he is now ripping the m1 but for me to see these massive gains you need to see a consistent swing or the complete target is pie in the sky.

Crossfield had been testing drivers for years, and if you look at the results his carry distances in the last two years have changed by no more than 5 yards max!

It's all about the strike and the swing you put on it and now the colour of the head.


----------



## robert.redmile (Nov 7, 2015)

For any sceptics amongst us, check out the Rick shiels videos on you tube.

im getting fitted for one at the Tm performance lab at wentworth,and I feel like a kid waiting for Crimbo!


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 7, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			Ok let's throw a spanner in the works.  The m1 is obviously a great driver and when hit with the robot tester is 10 yards longer..... Than what?  The sldr, the sldr s, r15......

I'll put another spin on this, a playing partner off 24 recently went through s bad patch with his r1 which was down to a growing swing fault. He hit the m1 and as luck would have it on a day where he was swinging ok.  He compared his previous Sunday r1 swing to an afternoon at the range m1 swing and shortly after was Â£380 lighter.


2 weeks on he has seen some improvements on good hits but lost balls in places he didn't know existed in on others.  Â£30 on a lesson with my pro and he is now ripping the m1 but for me to see these massive gains you need to see a consistent swing or the complete target is pie in the sky.

Crossfield had been testing drivers for years, and if you look at the results his carry distances in the last two years have changed by no more than 5 yards max!

It's all about the strike and the swing you put on it and now the colour of the head.
		
Click to expand...

I agree largely with what you are saying, but as a 3 handicapper, I'd argue the result I get on a fitting are more likely to be consistent as opposed to a 24 handicap.

With regards to Crossfield. He doesn't generate much power in comparison to shiels for example so won't see as much benefit in distance etc


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 7, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I agree largely with what you are saying, but as a 3 handicapper, I'd argue the result I get on a fitting are more likely to be consistent as opposed to a 24 handicap.

With regards to Crossfield. He doesn't generate much power in comparison to shiels for example so won't see as much benefit in distance etc
		
Click to expand...



As a three handicapper surely you can also appreciate the need for a very consistent strike pattern for any gains to be truly worth the investment,

My point is sldr, g30, 915, jpx850..... The club is irrelevant if your covering every square inch of the face with your strike.

I'm currently gaming a 913d3, I can hit this equally as good or equally as bad as my 2012 amp, when I look at the places I'm playing from on the course as a second shot there can't be much more than 2/3 metres between the two clubs,  now if we take the rrp of the 913 against my used amp that I had in the bag, was the upgrade worth the investment? Was it balls.  The fact is I'd got bored of the amp and fancied the 913. 

 I think truth be told this is the reason most buy new drivers, not because they are better or worse than their old ones, but simply because the feel it's either a quick fix and easier than spending the hours on drills etc to fix what ever faults are in their swing or because their old driver looks tiered and they fancy something different.

I know even at 9hc a Â£400 bat will make next  to no difference in my scores.  on absolutely crunched shots I may see 5 yards difference, but if I look at how often in a round I would see that gain, I hazard a guess to say 2/3 at most.  I would see more gain from improving my technique which could benefit every shot from wedge to driver instead of buying a wonder stick at Â£400 and then wondering why it doesn't go as far as they say on TV,

Theses gains are only based on robot swings, and unless you have the consisten strike pattern I doubt many will see any gains,


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 7, 2015)

Ps sorry to the OP, I really hope the bat works for you, my posts wasn't to piss on your parade but more carry on the discussion which may have over shadowed the original thread subject.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 7, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			With regards to Crossfield. He doesn't generate much power in comparison to shiels for example so won't see as much benefit in distance etc
		
Click to expand...

Implying that mere mortals like us - not you Sam, you're a beast - don't generate enough power to see much benefit..?
It seems to me that, these days, the significant gains come to those who produce enough power, have never been fitted or have been badly fitted.
Plus, for the investment of that sort of cash, or a little less for a GBB or any of the Â£350+ sticks, I'd need to see 20+ yards improvement to be able to justify the outlay. It makes little difference to me if I'm hitting a 7 rather than a 6 into the green. But an 8 rather than a 6 - I could live with that.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 7, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			As a three handicapper surely you can also appreciate the need for a very consistent strike pattern for any gains to be truly worth the investment,

My point is sldr, g30, 915, jpx850..... The club is irrelevant if your covering every square inch of the face with your strike.

I'm currently gaming a 913d3, I can hit this equally as good or equally as bad as my 2012 amp, when I look at the places I'm playing from on the course as a second shot there can't be much more than 2/3 metres between the two clubs,  now if we take the rrp of the 913 against my used amp that I had in the bag, was the upgrade worth the investment? Was it balls.  The fact is I'd got bored of the amp and fancied the 913. 

 I think truth be told this is the reason most buy new drivers, not because they are better or worse than their old ones, but simply because the feel it's either a quick fix and easier than spending the hours on drills etc to fix what ever faults are in their swing or because their old driver looks tiered and they fancy something different.

I know even at 9hc a Â£400 bat will make next  to no difference in my scores.  on absolutely crunched shots I may see 5 yards difference, but if I look at how often in a round I would see that gain, I hazard a guess to say 2/3 at most.  I would see more gain from improving my technique which could benefit every shot from wedge to driver instead of buying a wonder stick at Â£400 and then wondering why it doesn't go as far as they say on TV,

Theses gains are only based on robot swings, and unless you have the consisten strike pattern I doubt many will see any gains,
		
Click to expand...

Can't really disagree with any of that.
I keep contemplating purchasing a G25 Driver,will I hit it any better than my G10? Probably not.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 7, 2015)

A few rhetorical questions;


If your swing speed stays the same, how will the ball go further?
Better launch angle?
Lower spin rate?
Better dispersion?

I genuinely find it hard to believe that a piece of metal hitting the ball at pretty much the same speed as your previous bit of metal will knock the ball out a significant distance further. Admittedly, improving launch angle and spin rate will make a difference but will it make 20yds difference.

Worryingly, we were in the pro shop today and HID said get one. She's planted the seed, and its itching.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 7, 2015)

My old driver was good to me, and I'd be lying if the fascination of having a new club didn't play a large part in the buying decision - of course it did!

My spin prior was around 2500, with a 17 degree launch angle. High, but a great flight still.

The M1 was down to about 15 launch and around 2000 spin. Hence the increased length. 

Absolutely agree about the consistency of strike between higher and Lower handicappers, but my point was that a pro/lower handicapper is more likely to be able to replicate the gains they saw when being fitted on the course - largely because when being fitted, a fitter will often ignore, that horrendous slice or one off hook you hit. Scewing the results. 

With regards to a longer hitter seeing more benefit, I suppose it's all relative - a 5% gain for me would be more than a 5% gain for a shorter hitter. 

It's also worth noting that in previous TM drivers I would have had to have paid in excess of Â£450 for an appropriate club as the standard shafts were no good at all for my swing speed. So if anything I'm one of the few who actually would have benefitted from their new pricing stucture.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2015)

Off to the Downshire this afternoon to give this a bash. Getting excited to see if it lives up to the hype or is another TM that disappoints me


----------



## hovis (Nov 7, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			A few rhetorical questions;


If your swing speed stays the same, how will the ball go further?
Better launch angle?
Lower spin rate?
Better dispersion?

I genuinely find it hard to believe that a piece of metal hitting the ball at pretty much the same speed as your previous bit of metal will knock the ball out a significant distance further. Admittedly, improving launch angle and spin rate will make a difference but will it make 20yds difference.

Worryingly, we were in the pro shop today and HID said get one. She's planted the seed, and its itching.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts are the same.  My carry distance with my ping anser was 230 yet 261 with my sldr.  Why??? My anser spun at 4100 and my sldr 430 spun at 1900.    The spin was the key for me not the metal hitting the ball


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 7, 2015)

hovis said:



			My thoughts are the same.  My carry distance with my ping anser was 230 yet 261 with my sldr.  Why??? My anser spun at 4100 and my sldr 430 spun at 1900.    The spin was the key for me not the metal hitting the ball
		
Click to expand...

But a lesson improving technique and impact position could have made just as much of a change without the Â£300 club

I'm not saying clubs tech does not move on, but I'd be leaning towards a big gap between changes.  R11-r11s, g25-g30, 910-913, there isn't much between them.  Now if for example you stepped from g20-g30, 910-915, r1-m1, the gap between models could be more noticeable


----------



## hovis (Nov 7, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			But a lesson improving technique and impact position could have made just as much of a change without the Â£300 club

I'm not saying clubs tech does not move on, but I'd be leaning towards a big gap between changes.  R11-r11s, g25-g30, 910-913, there isn't much between them.  Now if for example you stepped from g20-g30, 910-915, r1-m1, the gap between models could be more noticeable
		
Click to expand...

I tried the lesson before the purchase.  I hit my driver 1 degree on the up.  it was scratching head time when they saw my spin rate.   Blimey the g30 goes up my nose


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 7, 2015)

Lol ok I won't try one of them


----------



## apj0524 (Nov 7, 2015)

I totally agree with this I'm a hi handicapper and I think its too easy for us to seduced by the latest and greatest, coupled with a range session of just hitting drives, I know I would be so much better if I could hit three drives off the Tee before I put a ball in play!

In my case I bought a G30 because I liked the feel and looks of it best, and and I hit it as good as any of the other drivers I tried at the time


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2015)

OK I'm back and yes it's a a real doozy. Got 7 more yards *on average* on the Ping G25 and the dispersion is pretty similar. Spin rates a little better although not getting the full numbers until tomorrow. Much higher flight than my Ping so ideal for the winter. However, I still prefer the feeling the Titleist gave me earlier in the year and that gave me 11 more yards on the day. 

If I'm going to change and with my FIR at 42% (down from 44%) last season I'm afraid the D2 still starts as my favourite choice. However this is the best TM driver for a long time and worth a look although try not to look at the price tag if you don't already know the price and are easily shocked


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			OK I'm back and yes it's a a real doozy. Got 7 more yards *on average* on the Ping G25 and the dispersion is pretty similar. Spin rates a little better although not getting the full numbers until tomorrow. Much higher flight than my Ping so ideal for the winter. However, I still prefer the feeling the Titleist gave me earlier in the year and that gave me 11 more yards on the day. 

If I'm going to change and with my FIR at 42% (down from 44%) last season I'm afraid the D2 still starts as my favourite choice. However this is the best TM driver for a long time and worth a look although try not to look at the price tag if you don't already know the price and are easily shocked
		
Click to expand...

Which TM driver was better?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 7, 2015)

Â£399 for A golf club? - bloody nora - you can buy a set of irons for that money - each to is own I suppose.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			OK I'm back and yes it's a a real doozy. Got 7 more yards *on average* on the Ping G25 and the dispersion is pretty similar. Spin rates a little better although not getting the full numbers until tomorrow. Much higher flight than my Ping so ideal for the winter. However, I still prefer the feeling the Titleist gave me earlier in the year and that gave me 11 more yards on the day. 

If I'm going to change and with my FIR at 42% (down from 44%) last season I'm afraid the D2 still starts as my favourite choice. However this is the best TM driver for a long time and worth a look although try not to look at the price tag if you don't already know the price and are easily shocked
		
Click to expand...

So your saying its outstanding?or unique?

How many shots for your "average 7 yards extra?
Does that mean you hit some a lot further than your driver.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			So your saying its outstanding?or unique?

How many shots for your "average 7 yards extra?
Does that mean you hit some a lot further than your driver.
		
Click to expand...

Hit shots with the http://www.americangolf.co.uk/golf-clubs/drivers/taylormade-m1-fujikulonger

No idea how many I hit in total as the monitor was playing up intermittantly and not recording all the shots. Several were 15 or so yards longer with not feeling of really going after it. 10.5 degrees of loft. Definitely one to think about but the price tag is the biggest hurdle. Didn't find the looks off putting at all


----------



## Crow (Nov 7, 2015)

I'll stick with my Titleist 909 D2, at Â£30 courtesy of Alex, that's less than 10% of the M1 price.

Nothing beats the sound of a Titleist driver and let's be honest, that's all we're really interested in yes?


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 7, 2015)

Crow said:



			I'll stick with my Titleist 909 D2, at Â£30 courtesy of Alex, that's less than 10% of the M1 price.

Nothing beats the sound of a Titleist driver and let's be honest, that's all we're really interested in yes?
		
Click to expand...

Never liked Titleist drivers all the way back to the 975D. Just don't suit my eye.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 7, 2015)

Crow said:



			I'll stick with my Titleist 909 D2, at Â£30 courtesy of Alex, that's less than 10% of the M1 price.

Nothing beats the sound of a Titleist driver and let's be honest, that's all we're really interested in yes?
		
Click to expand...

I wonder how many shots a M1 would knock off your rounds?


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 7, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			OK I'm back and yes it's a a real doozy. Got 7 more yards *on average* on the Ping G25 and the dispersion is pretty similar. Spin rates a little better although not getting the full numbers until tomorrow. Much higher flight than my Ping so ideal for the winter. However, I still prefer the feeling the Titleist gave me earlier in the year and that gave me 11 more yards on the day. 

If I'm going to change and with my FIR at 42% (down from 44%) last season I'm afraid the D2 still starts as my favourite choice. However this is the best TM driver for a long time and worth a look although try not to look at the price tag if you don't already know the price and are easily shocked
		
Click to expand...

Was it warmer when you hit the 915?


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 7, 2015)

If an existing /driver has been properly fitted, then I can't see the point of buying a new one for more than about every 3-4 years - unless something spectacular comes out! Even 10 yards (and it would have to be carry!) wouldn't persuade me!

While I agree that the SLDR Loft Up marketing ploy was a bit of a gimmick/cop-out, I don't see it as something that would put me off TM kit - and, in fact, their short product cycle doesn't either. But I certainly wouldn't want to stay at the 'bleeding' edge of their range, nor would I want to be a TM retailer without some sort of returns/discounting deal!

However, by all means, continue to try the latest models just tpo see if that magic one happens to have arrived!

I believe I've found my optimum setup for the next 3-4 years (costing Â£55 from memory!), but will still dabble with different shafts/heads in the meantime!


----------



## Tiger man (Nov 7, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I wonder how many shots a M1 would knock off your rounds?
		
Click to expand...

Over any fitted driver of the last 5 years I would say none. But nothing beats shiny new clubs and if you can afford it why not? Part of the enjoyment of the game


----------



## Crow (Nov 7, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I wonder how many shots a M1 would knock off your rounds?
		
Click to expand...

Stuff the score, it would have to sound like a symphony orchestra for me to switch from the 909.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 7, 2015)

Tiger man said:



			Over any fitted driver of the last 5 years I would say none. But nothing beats shiny new clubs and if you can afford it why not? Part of the enjoyment of the game
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 8, 2015)

Well, I succumbed this morning, heading off to the club early with a nice wedge of cash. Unfortunately, there wasn't the shaft I wanted to go with the head/loft I wanted. Oh well, looks like I'll need to fond another outlet.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Well, I succumbed this morning, heading off to the club early with a nice wedge of cash. Unfortunately, there wasn't the shaft I wanted to go with the head/loft I wanted. Oh well, looks like I'll need to fond another outlet.
		
Click to expand...

How did you decide what head/shaft combo to go for?

Have you had a play with a few or just know what works for you?


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 8, 2015)

Region3 said:



			How did you decide what head/shaft combo to go for?

Have you had a play with a few or just know what works for you?
		
Click to expand...

Was looking to get a lot more loft, and a higher launching shaft. I often use a Flightscope/Trackman, and know my swing speed is dipping(age) and I need to switch to reg from stiff. There were plenty of 9.5/10.5 and stiff but I wanted to try 12* and reg. It may well be I end up with 10.5 and stiff but I want to be able to discount something after trying it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 8, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Was it warmer when you hit the 915?
		
Click to expand...

Not really. Was the GM day at Silvermere and pouring with rain and in March? so fairly comparable


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 8, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not really. Was the GM day at Silvermere and pouring with rain and in March? so fairly comparable
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I'd say so.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 7, 2017)

Bit late to the party on this but OMG.  Had a few goes with one of these tonight on the course and I think I have to buy one. 

We were smacking drives off the 18th late in the evening. Using my old 910 and a mates r15.  Another fella we know walks over from the 1st green and joins in smacking a few drives. He hands me his m1 2016 and I absolutely pipe this thing about 25yards carry more than my 910.  The ground is soft so no run at all.  The flight was unreal. Just set off and flew through the wind. Noticeably lower spin. 

I always new I was giving up distance playing my old titleist 910.  Its been a faithful club, by and large, a fairway finder.  Now the seed has been planted.  I either need to get fit or just buy one of these.


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 8, 2017)

Mines still in the bag mate


----------



## Coffey (Aug 8, 2017)

I actually picked one up last week with the Kuro Kage shaft for Â£120. The plan was to test it out against my current Ping G and see how it goes. Couple of holes later and the Ping is now for sale. The first thing I love about the M1 is the sound, it is so much better than the Ping. It also seems that consistency of flight and distance is up with the M1. I had a few holes where the Ping just balooned or stayed very low, but didnt experience this with the M1. 

Could all be down to new club syndrome but I have never hit so many fairways before and thats the main thing. On well struck shots with both, there was very little difference in distance. Although ground is wet at the moment and the M1 is flying higher as I have it set to 11.5 and weight right back.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 8, 2017)

Absolutely love mine. Has taken me a few weeks to get comfortable with the change in driver, but now I'm used to it I love it.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 8, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Mines still in the bag mate
		
Click to expand...

I am not surprised at all.  


I'm sure its as good as any low spin driver out there. 

I always had it pegged as a white driver I wouldn't like the look of but over the ball it sits really nicely with the black face, bit of white and black crown. 

It was just the stock stiff 60gramm black Fujikora shaft in it.  Felt great.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 8, 2017)

I use an R11-S now, yes it's five years old, but it's been good enough to make me a full TaylorMade convert for drivers now. I'm sure I will progress to the M1 or M2 one day (probably when _they're_ about five years old  ).


----------



## Mastercracker (Aug 8, 2017)

Coffey said:



			I actually picked one up last week with the Kuro Kage shaft for Â£120. The plan was to test it out against my current Ping G and see how it goes. Couple of holes later and the Ping is now for sale. The first thing I love about the M1 is the sound, it is so much better than the Ping. It also seems that consistency of flight and distance is up with the M1. I had a few holes where the Ping just balooned or stayed very low, but didnt experience this with the M1. 

Could all be down to new club syndrome but I have never hit so many fairways before and thats the main thing. On well struck shots with both, there was very little difference in distance. Although ground is wet at the moment and the M1 is flying higher as I have it set to 11.5 and weight right back.
		
Click to expand...

Â£120?!


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 8, 2017)

Coffey said:



			I actually picked one up last week with the Kuro Kage shaft for Â£120. The plan was to test it out against my current Ping G and see how it goes. Couple of holes later and the Ping is now for sale. The first thing I love about the M1 is the sound, it is so much better than the Ping. It also seems that consistency of flight and distance is up with the M1. I had a few holes where the Ping just balooned or stayed very low, but didnt experience this with the M1.
		
Click to expand...

Same things I love about my M1. The sound is just so pure, I love it. Driving it more consistently and further than with my 910 and absolutely love the look. 

M2 is another story. The "geocoustic" bars make for an awful piercing ting sound, sounds completely different to the M1.


----------



## Coffey (Aug 8, 2017)

Mastercracker said:



			Â£120?!
		
Click to expand...

That was my reaction! I wasn't even on the lookout for a new driver but at that price it was worth trying.


----------



## xcore (Aug 8, 2017)

Went from an old m2 to a callaway xr, much prefer the xrs sound and distances are about thebsame


----------



## Mastercracker (Aug 8, 2017)

Coffey said:



			That was my reaction! I wasn't even on the lookout for a new driver but at that price it was worth trying.
		
Click to expand...

Mind me asking where? Although I presume it was a complete fluke find at that price.


----------



## Coffey (Aug 8, 2017)

Mastercracker said:



			Mind me asking where? Although I presume it was a complete fluke find at that price.
		
Click to expand...

Was off Gumtree, guy local to me. Yeah complete fluke, guy just wanted rid of it as he had changed driver. I should have mentioned it wasn't brand new. Has a small mark on it but apart from that it is great.


----------



## Yant (Aug 8, 2017)

I have the M1 Driver, 3 wood and 5 wood matched up with custom fit shafts.  They are excellent.


----------



## Goldie (Aug 10, 2017)

Anyone selling one? &#128513;


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 10, 2017)

i had the old M1 and it was great when you hit the middle, went miles. but i didn't find it that forgiving. switched to the M2 and you can almost hit that anywhere on the face and it goes as far a s a good one.


----------



## big_matt (Aug 10, 2017)

Any comments on the sound of this years M1 vs last years?


----------

